# Doxa split second timer



## Timemachine.fi (Mar 30, 2017)

I have this rare and beaufiful Doxa timer. I have not found similar watch even searching Google. I do not recognice caliber of the watch.

Does anyone have more information than I do?


----------



## eri231 (Jun 28, 2015)

congratulations. was made by CL Guinand on a Ebauches of Landeron cal.14 is very rare.

regards enrico


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)




----------



## Timemachine.fi (Mar 30, 2017)

eri231 said:


> congratulations. was made by CL Guinand on a Ebauches of Landeron cal.14 is very rare.
> 
> regards enrico


 Seems to be Landeron 14 as you mentioned. There is not any manufacturer calibre mark under balance wheel like normally should be.


----------



## eri231 (Jun 28, 2015)

<<There is not any manufacturer calibre mark under balance wheel like normally should be>>

Was a relatively modern practice.

regards enrico


----------

